# ICD 9 auto-insertion



## Tori (Feb 8, 2012)

We have a physician that auto-inserts what he believes the ICD-9 code to be in our EHR.  While coding, if we find the code he used is inaccurate, _because it's already in the record_, are we obligated to use it?  And if not, do we have to have the record updated to reflect the correct code?


----------



## Deb2009 (Mar 11, 2012)

What does the documentation say?  If the doc is documenting it then you should update codes accordingly.


----------

